# Benötigte  Leistung berechnen



## tigersuit (8. Januar 2013)

*Benötigte  Leistung berechnen*

Ich hab mir bisher bei der Wahl der Leistung des Netzteils immer mit folgender Seite geholfen:

eXtreme Power Supply Calculator

Jetzt hab ich des öfteren gehört, dass die oft zu viel Leistung veranschlagt und auch selber festgestellt, dass mein nach Umrüstungen eigentlich 50Watt zu schwaches Netzteil offensichtlich doch genug Strom lieferte. 

Kennt jemand eine akuratere Alternative?


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Benötigte  Leistung berechnen*

Hersteller Angaben der Komponenten zusammenrechnen oder in Tests gucken und zusammenrechnen.


----------



## tigersuit (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Benötigte  Leistung berechnen*

Ich dachte eigentlich an eine vergleichbare Lösung, wo ein Programm das für mich erledigt.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Benötigte  Leistung berechnen*

Also wenn du die Komponenten schon zusammen gebaut hast, kannst du auch soein Wattmessgerät für die Steckdose holen und dann eventuell NT anpassen.

Amazon.de: wattmeter


----------



## tigersuit (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Benötigte  Leistung berechnen*

Das ist auch reichlich aufwändig.

Gibts denn kein vergleichbares Programm bzw keine vergleichbare Webseite?

Edit:

Ich vergleich jetzt mal die Ergebnisse;

http://www.bequiet.com/de/psucalculator/expert


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Benötigte  Leistung berechnen*

Einer von der Chilligen Sorte


----------



## tigersuit (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Benötigte  Leistung berechnen*

Meine Frage war nicht, wie rechne ich selbst den Strombedarf meiner Einzelkomponenten zusammen?, sondern gibt es ein Programm, das das besser kann als eXtreme Power Supply Calculator. 

Das BeQuiet-Teil will mir übrigens -Oh Wunder- nicht meinen Energiebedarf mitteilen, sondern drei reichlich überdimensionierte BeQuiet-Netzteile andrehen.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Benötigte  Leistung berechnen*

Genauer als mit dem Wattmeter wirds aber nicht gehen!
Und ich weiß auch nicht was daran umständlicht ist: PC aus Steckdose, PC in Wattmeter, Wattmeter in Steckdose und staunen.
Rechnen muss man da auch nix


----------



## tigersuit (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Benötigte  Leistung berechnen*

Ich hab halt gerade keinen Wattmeter zur Hand. Umständlich daran wäre, sich extra einen anzuschaffen.


----------



## Zephyr (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Benötigte  Leistung berechnen*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Genauer als mit dem Wattmeter wirds aber nicht gehen!
> Und ich weiß auch nicht was daran umständlicht ist: PC aus Steckdose, PC in Wattmeter, Wattmeter in Steckdose und staunen.
> Rechnen muss man da auch nix


 
Den PC unter Vollast laufen lassen und noch ein bisschen Luft nach oben lassen sollte man auch  
So ein Wattmeter ist nicht nur dafür ganz nützlich. Kann man ab und zu mal gebrauchen und es schadet nicht, sowas im Haus rumfliegen zu haben


----------



## target2804 (8. Januar 2013)

tigersuit schrieb:


> Ich hab halt gerade keinen Wattmeter zur Hand. Umständlich daran wäre, sich extra einen anzuschaffen.



Willst du wissen was ein bestimmtes System so ca braucht? Dann poste es hier.
Die herstellerangaben bei Grafikkarten zum Bleistift sind nämlich totaler Humbug.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Benötigte  Leistung berechnen*

Viel tiefer als 450Watt würde ich bei deinem Setup nicht gehen. Kann sein das der PC so und unter Last läuft aber dann bei manchen sachen wie z.b. Metro2033 auf einmal abschmiert. Spreche da aus Erfahrung.


----------



## tigersuit (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Benötigte  Leistung berechnen*

Die Frage ist gerade ob 450Watt oder 480Watt.

Das Corsair-Netzteil soll nämlich einem BeQuiet weichen.

Das wahrscheinlichste Ergebnis hat mir bisher MSI ausgespuckt:

MSI Global ? Power Supply Calculator

437Watt mit vier Festplatten, wobei ich nicht angeben konnte, dass eine davon eine SSD ist.

Mit dem aktuellen 450Watt-Netzteil läuft die Kiste unter Prime und Furmark stabil und ich wollte noch Luft für eine weitere Festplatte. Dann würden ja 450Watt weiterhin reichen bei ca. 10Watt für eine 3,5"-Festplatte.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Benötigte  Leistung berechnen*

Also das ist dein Problem?? Ganz klar das 480Watt Netzteil oder denkst du du kannst ein Netzteil zu 99% ausnutzen? Und Prime hilft dir da nicht weiter wohl eher Prime und Furmark zusammen!

Dir geht es Wirklich um 30Watt, unglaublich. Nimm auf jedenfall 480Watt das du ein bissel Luft hast und dir die Kiste nicht ausgeht.


----------



## Zephyr (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Benötigte  Leistung berechnen*

Da würde ich zu diesem hier greifen: 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,

Solang Du kein Arsenal von 20 Blingbling Lüftern hast, macht das keine Probleme


----------



## tigersuit (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Benötigte  Leistung berechnen*

Bei einem hochwertigen Netzteil bin ich in der Tat zuversichtlich, dass ich es recht passgenau kaufen kann. 

Aber das vorgeschlagene war war auch mein 480Watt-Kandidat und wird es wohl werden.

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## merhuett (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Benötigte  Leistung berechnen*

Frage: wieso soll ein gutes corsair einem neuen etwas besseren weichen?


----------



## kbyte (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Benötigte  Leistung berechnen*



tigersuit schrieb:


> Meine Frage war nicht, wie rechne ich selbst den Strombedarf meiner Einzelkomponenten zusammen?, sondern gibt es ein Programm, das das besser kann als eXtreme Power Supply Calculator.



Genauer und "richtiger" als der eigene Verstand und die Kenntnis der technischen Daten der Komponenten wird wohl nicht gehen - also nein. Ist schon reichlich naiv sich auf sowas zu verlassen... dann lieber hier im Forum direkt nachfragen. Der Neukauf eines 480W-NTs ergibt bei deinem Sys schonmal - je nach Alter des Geräts - keinen Sinn, wenn du bereits ein Corsair-450W-NT hast.



tigersuit schrieb:


> [...] und ich wollte noch Luft für eine weitere Festplatte.[...]


 
Ja nee, is' klar... Festplatten - die Stromschlucker und Netzteilüberlaster überhaupt.  Ganz im Ernst: Lass' diesbezüglich dein System so, wie es in deiner Sig steht - und wenn du da noch 10 Platten dranhängst.


----------



## tigersuit (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Benötigte  Leistung berechnen*



merhuett schrieb:


> Frage: wieso soll ein gutes corsair einem neuen etwas besseren weichen?



Weil das Corsair in einen anderen Rechner wandert, für den ich kein neues Netzteil anschaffen will.
Und bei der Gelgenheit bekommt der Produktivrechner eben ein neues etwas besseres und leiseres Netzteil mit zwei PCIe-Anschlüssen, mit denen auch endlich das Molexadapter-Kabelgewirr in meinem Gehäuse behoben wäre.
Das nervt mich nämlich schon, seit ich das Netzteil 2007 gekauft habe.


----------



## snaapsnaap (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Benötigte  Leistung berechnen*

Das einfachste, schnellste und sicherste sind Verbrauchsmessungen von Hardware Tests, wo das gesammte System getestet wurde.
Computerbase macht dies immer und da verbraucht ein 3770K auf 4,5Ghz mit 660Ti gerade mal 230W, da würde also zB das G360 ausreichen und noch gute Reserven haben!

Ich selbst habe schon meinen 2500K auf 4,8Ghz laufen lassen und die 570 auf 900Mhz für 3DMark und mit meinem 425W ist mir nichts abgeschmiert!
Diese ganzen Wattrechner sind letztlich nur für die Unternehmen gut, da sie immer viel draufrechnen, selbst wenn man nach der TDP geht kommt man oft nicht an so hohe Werte.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Benötigte  Leistung berechnen*



tigersuit schrieb:


> Umständlich daran wäre, sich extra einen anzuschaffen.


 
Media Markt, Expert usw. und Baumärkte. 10-20€ ... das lohnt sich, da es auch sehr interessant ist mal andere Verbraucher im Haushalt zu messen. Also umständlich is was anderes


----------



## tigersuit (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Benötigte  Leistung berechnen*

Da kämen mir sicher die Tränen, weil ich mit Radiator heize.
Hab gerade erst meinen Stromanbieter gewechselt.

Beim Zusammenrechnen tue ich mich mit RAM und Mainboard schwer. Was verbrauchen die?

3x3.5" Festplatte á ~10Watt, 4xLüfter á 2Watt, Grafikkarte 150Watt, Prozessor 69Watt, SSD ~3Watt macht erst mal 260Watt...


----------



## Zephyr (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Benötigte  Leistung berechnen*

Einen einzelnen RAM Riegel würde ich ganz pauschal mit 5W in die Rechnung aufnehmen. 
Was das Mainboard angeht, ist das schon etwas komplizierter. Da habe ich nach kurzer Suche keine genauen Infos gefunden und es hängt natürlich auch sehr davon ab, welche Ausstattung das Mainboard hat. Ganz grob mit Luft nach oben würde ich mal 40W veranschlagen. Ich vermute, dass der eigentliche Verbrauch ne ganze Ecke darunter liegt.

Vielleicht weiß jemand mehr zum Stromverbrauch eines Mainboards?

Aber ich frage mich immer noch, zu welchem Zweck Du alles haargenau ausrechnen willst? Der Wert wird auf jeden Fall vom realen verbrauch abweichen. Der Tag ist lang, an Deiner Stelle würde ich nach der Schule/Arbeit einfach ein Messgerät kaufen. Dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite und weißt, was Du verbrauchst


----------

